
Don’t Go to College - pseudolus
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/dont-go-to-college/
======
charlesism
Don't go for a BA in English and Philosophy at the University of Sydney, at
any rate.

~~~
bediger4000
Took me a little research to get this one, which is rather subtle.

The author of the above hit piece on higher education, according to his own
web site spent time in Australia "studying full-time for his Bachelor's degree
in English and philosophy at the University of Sydney. (He did rather well.)"
Seems like the possibility of Rank Hypocrisy exists in the "Don't Go to
College" essay, then.

